# Dog truck ramps?



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Any recommendations for truck ramps? Shaeffer's 10 and still jumping in and out but I'd like to ease up on him. Also have the 18 week old pup that's now riding in the capped back of my F 150. He's at 55 pounds and getting too heavy. The ramps I've seen seem to have steep slopes. Thanks.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

I have not bought a ramp yet but this is the one I'm considering. Roll up dog ramp I like the 65" long version. There's also this one. Extra long truck ramp for dogs We've got a Toyota Tundra pickup and a Toyota FJ Cruiser SUV. Both of those vehicles require a pretty tall jump for Khyber. Hope this helps!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I built one myself that I could slide under the mattress but that's because I have a Toyota Tacoma and the other ramps would take up too much space. In the end I ended up teaching my older dogs to put their front paws up on the tailgate and then lifting them in and teaching to wait when unloading and lifting them out.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I like this one. Thanks


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I built one too but it's too heavy and big. I can't be lifting them due to a bad neck.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Also I think the type of ramp to get can be dependant on where you live. I had one of the solvit telescoping ramps (aluminum with plastic components and the "runner top" of it was like sandpaper stuff) and it was not suited for up here during the cold winter months. The plastic broke when tempertatures get below freezing and the sandpaper grit stuff cracked and broke off in pieces as well. So I got a Pet Step Ramp and it has held up very nicely - plus it is very very sturdy with a more "rubbier strip" type of runner material that doesn't break off when it gets wet and/or cold. It folds out to 70" long so I'm not sure what the slope would be like on your truck with it. I have a 4 runner and the slope is quite minimal so its easy for the dogs to walk up and down. A friend of mine has a Yukon and her tripod dog can navigate it very easily as well. 

I got mine in Canada from Costco online and it was almost 1/2 the price of ordering from an online pet store or from the local pet stores so it was a great deal for the quality!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have a Dog Ramp. It's held up pretty well. Cold weather doesn't bother it.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Could I get the links once more? They seem to disappear.


----------



## ImAti0n (Jan 21, 2010)

I really need a ramp. I'm surprised my dog is still jumping into my lifted F-150 although I park it next to a curb so its not that big of a jump.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Same problem here. The pup can't make the jump yet,the adult GSD can but it's getting too hard and the wife has hurt her back lifting the pup. I don't know what happened to the links posted here.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I am still able to see the links (as hyperlink text) but if you can't for some reason, here are the 3 (I think there were only the 3) that were posted:

Discount Ramps Dog Truck Ramp 

Roll Up Dog Ramp 

Pet Step Folding Ramp 

Hope this helps


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Nicole LI am still able to see the links (as hyperlink text) but if you can't for some reason, here are the 3 (I think there were only the 3) that were posted:
> 
> Discount Ramps Dog Truck Ramp
> 
> ...


Thank you very much,I can see them on this computer but not my home PC.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

http://www.dogramp.com - I've used the telescoping one for about 4 - 5 years now, maybe longer. I got the regular one - they make one that's longer.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I second the dogramp.com one! I also got the regular.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe I just got a dud - it's too bad because I really liked the telescoping option it had as a space saver but I was worried that if I ordered another the same thing would happen to it when it hit below -20C.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I also got a dogramp.com one. Haven't used it that much. Saw this someone using this pet step one out at Fort Funston and really liked the concept as an alternative to a ramp-steps are 6" and it folded down pretty compact as well. Currently not available here, but this is the pic.

http://www.hunterk9.com/site/870877/product/MNP-09


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Nicole LMaybe I just got a dud - it's too bad because I really liked the telescoping option it had as a space saver but I was worried that if I ordered another the same thing would happen to it when it hit below -20C.


I think they have a three year guarantee.


----------

